# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Acoustic Covers

## L

I love acoustic covers of songs - found this and I love it - Any to share?

----------


## Anteros



----------


## onawheel

I've only just started playing more guitar again and learning a few covers.. so far...

*girl in a coma - so*
*chris isaak - wicked game*

just learnt the main riff for *dinosaur jr - out there* ..not sure if I'll learn the rest yet, it's easy it's just memorizing it
also
*elliott smith - bottle up and explode*, I've tried learning this before.. there is a bit of the intro that hates me, but one day..

----------


## Coffee

This is going to be my favourite thread ever. 'Poker Face' is weirdly good. 

Louise & The Pins cover The Clash's '*Should  I Stay or Should I Go*':

----------


## BlueLace

Great thread!!

----------


## Kesky

always liked this version of the Stones classic.....

----------


## est

> always liked this version of the Stones classic.....



That and her Lou Reed cover of I Found a Reason are classic.

----------


## Meadowlark

> Frente's acoustic version of Bizarre Love Triangle



I love this version of Bizarre Love Triangle!

Another favorite of mine...

----------


## anonymid



----------


## anonymid



----------

